# How do we get across that FREEVIEW is NOT FREESAT??



## NOAH (1 Jan 2010)

Its a shame that Irish tv shops are allowed to sell TV's that are strictly speaking for the UK market.  2 Friends have just gone and bought a 32" and 26" LCD and then rang me to tell them how to connect it so that they can receive Freeview by satellite.

Very annoying.

noah

ps I know it may work on east coast and Dublin. This is in tipperary!!


----------



## RMCF (1 Jan 2010)

Is there not any clause in the Consumer Act that would say that they would be entitled to a refund if they weren't told at time of purchase that they couldn't receive Freeview?

Also, I think its neat impossible to find a flat panel TV these days that DOESN'T have a Freeview tuner as standard these days.


----------



## jhegarty (1 Jan 2010)

RMCF said:


> Is there not any clause in the Consumer Act that would say that they would be entitled to a refund if they weren't told at time of purchase that they couldn't receive Freeview?
> 
> Also, I think its neat impossible to find a flat panel TV these days that DOESN'T have a Freeview tuner as standard these days.




No , there isn't.

The TV can do freeview , so it's fit for purpose and as described.


----------



## nad (1 Jan 2010)

Bought a T.V with built in Freeview over Christmas have being receiving the British channels crystal clear,I am based on the east coast so that obviously helps.


----------



## pudds (1 Jan 2010)

nad said:


> Bought a T.V with built in Freeview over Christmas have being receiving the British channels crystal clear,I am based on the east coast so that obviously helps.



what kind of aerial are you using?


----------



## wishbone (4 Jan 2010)

We kept our old coaxial cable to use as an aerial, it goes up to the attic and with it plugged in we get DTT for RTE1, 2, TV3 and TG4 - we're on the east coast, we don't get any UK channels with it.  We now have a Satellite dish (60e from Lidl!) and we get all the ITVs, BBCs, 4s and more, that's enough for us!


----------



## Towger (4 Jan 2010)

wishbone said:


> We kept our old coaxial cable to use as an aerial, it goes up to the attic and with it plugged in we get DTT for RTE1, 2, TV3 and TG4



Now, if only they would bother with some HD content.  No point in having a Mpeg4 DTT system if everything is SD.  Have you seen the RTE News channel yet (might need a tune in), non stop with fuzzy picture repeats of the news with sharp/clear (if still SD) on screen graphics!


----------



## RMCF (4 Jan 2010)

Towger said:


> Now, if only they would bother with some HD content.  No point in having a Mpeg4 DTT system if everything is SD.  Have you seen the RTE News channel yet (might need a tune in), non stop with fuzzy picture repeats of the news with sharp/clear (if still SD) on screen graphics!



I was under the impression that Freeview cannot carry HD signals as it stands?

FreeviewHD has been getting touted recently as arriving in the UK this year, but that will require the user to buy a new set-top box.


----------



## Towger (4 Jan 2010)

RMCF said:


> I was under the impression that Freeview cannot carry HD signals as it stands?
> 
> FreeviewHD has been getting touted recently as arriving in the UK this year, but that will require the user to buy a new set-top box.



The Irish DDT system is already HD capable, one of the advantages to lagging behind other countries by 10 years!


----------



## wishbone (4 Jan 2010)

Towger said:


> Now, if only they would bother with some HD content. No point in having a Mpeg4 DTT system if everything is SD. Have you seen the RTE News channel yet (might need a tune in), non stop with fuzzy picture repeats of the news with sharp/clear (if still SD) on screen graphics!


 
Yes the news section currently isn't as good as the others, it is less sharp, but it is in test phase (I hope still for this part!) I find the quality of the others is excellent, RTE1&2, TV3 and TG4.  How do you know if it's HD or SD?  I have a HD (ready) TV and I think the pic is brilliant.


----------



## NOAH (8 Jan 2010)

You are right the pic quality is very good, I have watched it through HDMI, scart and pal and they are all good. I even upscaled it to 1080p. However I cant stand the RTE logos so I am scuppered.

When we get HD you can bet your bottom dollar they will degrade the SD picture to ensure we see a "difference" . This is very obvious with HD on the ASTRA 28% EAST platform.

noah


----------



## paulregan (14 Jan 2010)

Panasonic have Freesat built into some of the range if that helps anyone


----------



## z104 (24 Jan 2010)

If you just want the Irish DTT channels then look out for T.V.'s with MPEG 4.
If you have an MPEG 4 TV you will not need a set top box to convert.

You will get RTE1,RTE2,TG4,TV3 and RTE News channel + a few radio stations. I'm sure more channels will be added in the future. I picked these up just using a metal clothes hanger so a proper aerial should pick them up no problem depending on how close you are to a tranmitter.


----------

